# Ultimate cooking school



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 17, 2006)

Big Ben's BBQ said:
			
		

> Has anybody been to the ultimate cooking school with Myron Mixon. I just signed and payed for the march 25/26 course in cordele, Georgia. It is a huge cost to me, 500.00 us for class, 500.00 us for hotel room and 800.00 cdn for flight to tallahasee. I figure another 1000 for booze. I just thought I would let people know in the area as it wont be near that much money for them



The only thing that I can see that you didnt budget enough money for is the booze :!: .  Hope you enjoy the class.  Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 17, 2006)

Big Ben's BBQ said:
			
		

> Has anybody been to the ultimate cooking school with Myron Mixon. I just signed and payed for the march 25/26 course in cordele, Georgia. It is a huge cost to me, 500.00 us for class, 500.00 us for hotel room and 800.00 cdn for flight to tallahasee. I figure another 1000 for booze. I just thought I would let people know in the area as it wont be near that much money for them



With that $2,800 you could do alot of trial and error cooking and learn for yourself!  Or you could use that as a nice downpayment on a nice new pit!  It sounds like fun and one hell of an experience, but it's still alot of money to learn to Q.  Have fun and take plenty of pic's to share with us!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: reply*



			
				Big Ben's BBQ said:
			
		

> For me Larry it is alot of things. I have had a smoker (new braunfels cheapie) for 4 yrs. I would call the first 3/4 of the first year a right off, crappy q and alot of money down the toilet. I learned from food tv and that really didnt tell me much. Sites like this helped a great deal. I have catered the last 2 years and am fully booked from may 1 to sept 15 this year. I think from word of mouth I am doing really well. Now I want to know all the tips and tricks out there, I want to compete and most of all I want to open my own restaurant. I am very close on that goal. 2 days of beer, bbq, golf and just plain fun is worth every penney to me. Meeting and cooking with the guys that are champions, thats iceing on the cake bro.



Okay Ben have I got a deal for you!  For $2800.00, come down to my place and I'll buy the booze, food, you can sleep in my bed (with my wife) and I'll teach ya everything I know about Q.  Heck, look at Myron, he took "Wolfe's Ultimate BBQ" class a couple years ago and now he's teaching his own class!   

I'm with you brother, if I had the extra change laying around I'd be taking the class next to you!  Have fun and come back and share the secrets with us!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: reply*



			
				Big Ben's BBQ said:
			
		

> Is your wife good looking and how much booze will we have.  lol



Ben the more I drink the better looking she gets!  If that'll work for you it sounds like we've gotta deal!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: reply*



			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Big Ben's BBQ":3sz0j7jc]Is your wife good looking and how much booze will we have.  lol



Ben the more I drink the better looking she gets!  If that'll work for you it sounds like we've gotta deal![/quote:3sz0j7jc]







 Ben, can you drink that much booze?


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 18, 2006)

Bruce.. that is hilarious!!!!!!!!!! =D> look s lie a video of my last trolling expidition  lol

ok  here's list of  Que places in that area  got em the lat time I was supoosed to go right near that Cordele place  get yer map quest going  and good luck to ya

Bryces BBQ and Rib shack
2444 Ga Highway 300 S
Cordele, GA
Phone: (229) 535-4411


Old clinton bbq in Gray GA. 15 or 20 mins. east of macon.

There is a little place in Hawkinsville about 45 min south of macon on 247, The SOW BELLIES, BBQ & Catering. Nice little place with a great menu. Pulled pork, grilled chicken, Ribs, Smoked Turkey breast, Beef Brisket and a great Smoked Chicken Salad. Also serve great fresh hamburgers and hamburger steaks. 783-3511, open Tues thru Friday 11am till 9pm and Sat 11 till 2.


----------



## allie (Jan 18, 2006)

If you take GA Highway 341 and go through Lumber City, GA, a very, very small town, then you must stop in at Stinson's BBQ.  It is further southeast of Hawkinsville and quite a ways from Cordele.  Believe me, if you get the chance to go there, take it!  I grew up about 10 miles from there, went to school with the owners' sons and ate there almost every weekend as a kid!  My parents still go there frequently to pick up q sandwiches.  They have their own special sauce and those pulled pork sandwiches are awesome!  Even better is the smell outdoors from their pits!  They do their cooking out back of the restaurant.  Also, off the topis of q but their fried catfish is pretty good, too!  It doesn't look like much from the outside but like a good book, you can't judge by the cover!  Just tell Johnny, I sent you!  LOL


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok, a few more from the Atl area  from a couple of reviews I read a while back while planning a trip south.....



--------------------------------

Has anyone tried Daddy D'z in Atlanta? 

http://www.daddydz.com/

ADMITTEDLY - Memorial Drive's one seriously shady side of town... but its packed with Atlanta Police during weekday lunch times. (Not that that should make you feel any safer - if you're familiar with the APD).

Seriously - it's a short drive/ cab ride from Downtown hotels... 

I PERSONALLY - think this is the best BBQ in Atlanta... with better ribs than Fat Matt's... (as the heavens split open and I am smited... smoted...)

I highly recommend it... and don't go for the decor... but the walls are covered with some awesome clippings/ memorabilia/ Food TV accolades/ local paper Best Of's etc to give you an interesting read if you're solo.

----------------------------------------

My familiarity is with the north metro Atlanta area. I live in northeast Cobb County. The best BBQ I have found is at Sam & Dave's BBQ 1 on Lower Roswell Road just east of Johnson Ferry Road. Their brisket is superb. Their pork, ribs and chicken are very good. Their sides are excellent - all homemade, as are their two sauces (sweet and NC style). Check them out at: www.lostmountainbbq.com

Also of note is Swallow at the Hollow on Green Street in Roswell. I love their ribs, homemade pickles and sides. They are very well known for their portobello sandwich, which my mother-in-law pronounced very good. They have live music on weekends - and get very crowded. 

KC Pit BBQ on Hildebrand just west of Roswell Road in Sandy Springs does well with brisket, burnt ends and ribs. Their sides are also quite good.

Williamson Bros. on Roswell Street in Marietta is quite popular. I only enjoy their ribs - but they are always busy.

Slope's has four locations - Woodstock, Sandy Springs, Roswell and Alpharetta. I don't care for the Woodstock location, even though it is the closest to my home. I eat at the Sandy Springs and Roswell locations with regularity. My preference is a pork sandwich or the ribs. They offer a much wider range of sides than most places. My order is usually fried okra and black eyed peas. When I have room, I usually order blackberry cobbler. It is their best dessert.

The Rib Ranch on Canton Hwy just north of Sandy Plains Road does beef ribs quite well. My family has been less impressed with their other offerings. On my last visit (at noon), the lunch special was fried catfish - which is not offered on their regular menu. I enjoyed it - even though I went in with bbq on my mind.

Champ's BBQ on South Cobb Drive just north of Windy Hill Road has very good brisket and pork. I have not had their chicken or ribs. Try their onion casserole. It is one of the more interesting (and tasty) sides in the area. 

Old South BBQ on Windy Hill Road two blocks east of South Cobb Drive has been around for years and has a very loyal clientele. My wife enjoys it more than I, but their chopped pork is good.

Rolling Bones on Edgewood Avenue (near downtown Atlanta) does brisket and pork well. Their sides (I like their collards) are generally quite good.

I have been to Fat Matt's, Dreamland, Pig n' Chick and have no interest in returning. Much better exists at any of the above mentioned places.


------------------


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 19, 2006)

Big Writes >>>Add another 1000.00 to the trip. Thanks Guys<<<<

Make that $2,000   I've just noticed you're arriving in Tallahassee , then heading north...  you might want to leave out the ATL ones, as you'll be south of Macon ... Atl is another hour north I believe... more reviews on the way for the panhandle area of Fla


----------



## allie (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't really know any good places around that area for food.  Too bad, I've lost contact with friends from that area since moving up to Indiana.  I know there is some good bbq down that way.  One thing I can say from growing up in SE Georgia.....the worst the outside looks the better it is inside.  I've eaten in high dollar bbq joints that were awful and little stop in the road towns with walk up windows and no dining area that were the best I've ever had!  LOL  

Have fun on your trip and let us know how it goes! 

BTW, I'm not a boy or guy!  LOL


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 23, 2006)

Good luck,
    May the force be with you!


----------



## Finney (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: school*



			
				Big Ben's BBQ said:
			
		

> Well the time has finally come.... Tomorrow at 630 am this guy jumps on the first of 3 flights to arrive in albany georgia for the ultimate cooking school. Hope anybody reading this drops by for a beer. It is being held at the lake blackshear golf and country club..... *I would be the 6' 8" bbq'r.*
> Will take alot of pics and will post when I get back. Here's the link
> 
> http://www.brittsbarbecue.com/html/the_ ... chool.html



Holy crap.  


Have fun man.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 23, 2006)

Please give us a full report Ben with plenty of pics.  I'm signed up for the June class in Virginia.

Are you guys going to be eating at Myron's place in Cordele?

Here is the link with the address:

http://www.google.com/local?hl=en&lr=&r ... esult&cd=0

Have a great time!


----------

